# Solved: DROPBOX & Windows 8



## bubbles1939 (Apr 22, 2013)

I am not a DROPBOX virgin having used on Windows 7 for ages. However when I try to install it on Windows 8 everything seems to go fine but after the installation is complete I cannot find the DROPBOX folder and neither does the icon appear anywhere! Where should I expect it to be on 8?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What version of Windows 8 are you using?
If on a Surface then you may NOT have access, but if on a Surface Pro or a PC running the REAL version of Windows 8, then is should be within your "Desktop" area or found listed in Windows Explorer.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello and sorry to hear about your problem, however you did not mention how you installed it. The correct version should have been downloaded from the MS Windows Store. The app to access the Windows Store should be available via tile from your Windows 8 starting screen. Hope this helps.


----------



## bubbles1939 (Apr 22, 2013)

The Windows 8 problem I am talking about is on a friends PC so I cannot answer what version of Windows 8 at the moment - I will find out tomorrow. But as to how I downloaded it what I did is what I have done many times before for Windows 7 is open up the DROPBOX web site and clicked on the download link. From your reply it sounds as if that is NOT the right way to do things for Win 8. I think I need a little more guidance ref that!
I certainly could not find it on the desktop and a search for "dropbox" did not reveal it in Win Explorer.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes. Some applications which are designed for Windows 8 must be downloaded from the MS Windows Store. One such example is Skype. The download from their main site does not work, but the one from the Windows Store does. Have your friend access the Windows Store directly from his Windows 8 machine, it should be one of the tiles at the start screen, or he/she can search for it.
Alternatively, you can just travel to: http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-us/app/dropbox/78b08472-168e-496e-a8f5-9601892da4fa


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

If you do not have the RT version of Windows 8, you must run the app from the Windows Store. If you have the regular version of Windows (the version you can install), you install it exactly the same way you did with Windows 8, or you can use the Windows Store version, or both. (This also goes for Skype, by the way.) The difference between Windows 8 tablet version (RT) and standard Windows (also on Windows Tablet Pro), is that the RT version can only run apps from the Windows Store. The standard version of Windows 8 can run the same apps as Windows 7, and can also run Windows Store apps.


----------



## bubbles1939 (Apr 22, 2013)

Many thanks all of you for your help - problem now solved thanks to you!!!


----------

